# Anyone used Pedios Clinic in Cyprus for DE IVF?



## PeaPea (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I am 46 so need to make some decisions sooner rather than later.

I am currently looking into ALL options around donor egg IVF and have heard recently that Pedios http://www.pedieosivf.com.cy/en do a special rate for 6 IVFs cycles over 2 yrs at 7500 Euros. Cyrpus rates are apparently some of the lowest. I have been on their website and from that alone I can see that they appear reputable and have a good success record. I wonder if anyone has used them and if so what was your experience of them? I haven't checked personally with them yet on whether they still have the special offer but it does say on their site that they do have 'a' special offer for multi cycles.
Any words of experience would be wonderful to hear.

Thanks so much.
PeaPea

/links


----------

